# portable shingle conveyor...any thoughts??



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

I am working myself into the situation of needing/wanting to add a portable shingle conveyor to my operation, any suggestions? I tried searching the internet, but didn't have much luck, besides the bigger models that mount on a delivery truck. By portable I want to throw it on the trailer go to the jobsite with a load of shingles and set it up and run the shingles to the roof. Not really sure what is out there so I'm not sure what I really want or what is available. I do know that I want something that runs on 110 volts, and it would be nice if it had some sort of switching that shut it off when a bundle got to the top and there was no one there to catch it. I am open to any suggestions, including specs, length, motors, and such. Thanks guys.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Laddervator.

Is this sort of what you desire?

http://www.troweltrades.net/product_info.php?products_id=7139

http://www.intechequipment.com/RGCPlatform.htm


----------



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't know where they got it, but I saw some roofers across the street from where I'm working using a ladder mounted lift of some sort. It may take another guy for you working along, but the guy on the ground controlled it (it looked like he pulled a rope to start movement), and the lift went up the ladder to the roof. It looked pretty slick. One bundle at a time I presume.

mark


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone here ever read the previous post????:whistling


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of a conveyor type. I seen one that used two chains with cogs or a catch plate attached to the cogs that you set your shingles against and it just made a continuous loop. It had some sort of a micro switch at the top that would shut it off if no one was there to catch the bundle so it didn't drop off onto the roof. I think this system would be a little faster and a person could always load a sq. of shingles on it and get on the roof and send the shingles up and lay out those shingles and then go back down if you were working totally by yourself. I just can't remember were or what brand this was that I saw, maybe it was a custom made job?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Check out some farm auctions. There's usually a bale elevator or 10 for sale for next to nothing.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

A bale elevator was the next thought, do you or anyone have any pictures of a bale elevator converted into a shingle conveyor?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

nwksremodeler said:


> A bale elevator was the next thought, do you or anyone have any pictures of a bale elevator converted into a shingle conveyor?


Shouldn't be too hard. Weld some flat plates in front of each bale spur to push the bundles up, and maybe add a couple more tubes to the frame to keep the shingle packs from curving down at the edges on the way up and getting stuck. 

I know I've seen these bale elevators go at sales for 50-100 bucks pretty regularly. Naturally, a ladderveyor is the right tool, but it sounds like you're the tinkering sort.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nwksremodeler said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a conveyor type. I seen one that used two chains with cogs or a catch plate attached to the cogs that you set your shingles against and it just made a continuous loop. It had some sort of a micro switch at the top that would shut it off if no one was there to catch the bundle so it didn't drop off onto the roof. I think this system would be a little faster and a person could always load a sq. of shingles on it and get on the roof and send the shingles up and lay out those shingles and then go back down if you were working totally by yourself. I just can't remember were or what brand this was that I saw, maybe it was a custom made job?



They make 'em like that as well!


----------



## Porta-Crane (Mar 23, 2008)

*Whatever you do, work safely*

You might want to check out a new hoist at porta-crane.com The most important thing to remember is to work safely. Anything you rig up that is not made to do the job intended opens you to injury or property damage. Maintain a safe worksite, and good luck.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Is there an ABC Supply near you?
Where ever *that* is.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought one like Malco's post (#2, second link) with the unload platform last fall. 

Nice thing about this lift is you can send up most materials, shingles, rolls. plywood, helper (kidding) and stop the lift before it crests. Then unload

When alone I would send up 3-4 bundles then go up and install, with a helper we would load up then planks the start laying them down.

Using the unload platform you need the right ladder height/roof pitch combination to auto unload. I was not able to use it on the job i bought it for because of this issue. I have not used the unload platform yet, and don't know if i would unless there is someone to guide them off.


----------



## cleanimagellc (Nov 13, 2008)

*Shingle 110v Conveyor*

I saw your post on roofing shingle conveyor. Are you still interested in purchasing one? Your post was some time ago. I have a 110v 32' which comes in two sections for any job. if you would like me to email you photos, please give your email address, and i will send them to you.

Kind Regards

Jeff


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

cleanimagellc said:


> I saw your post on roofing shingle conveyor. Are you still interested in purchasing one? Your post was some time ago. I have a 110v 32' which comes in two sections for any job. if you would like me to email you photos, please give your email address, and i will send them to you.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Jeff


And you are located where????

If the OP has not gotten one by now, he DID NOT really need it to begin with!!!!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Even though this is an old thread, their is a 110 volt model that is one man usable that used to be advertised on the Old Roofers Coffee Shop Forum, called "Bumpa".

Ed


----------



## DaveDeblitz (Feb 13, 2009)

for anyone reading this post, it's hard to beat a material hoist (meant for shingles or plywood sheets for roofing) from a company called safetyhoist. As you may suspesct, it's www safetyhoist com. They have a few models that will fit your needs. Electric or gas operated models (we have 2 honda 4hp models and an old parts one) You toss a bundle on the basket and step down on a lever that engages a belt to the allready running engine. For those of you who haven't seen them in action before, they're impressive. We throw 2 bundles on at a time (200lb. capacity) and it'll send them up 2 stories with no effort from anyone in about 7 seconds. That's quick. A simple hand lever operated band brake brings the basket back down in a few seconds once it's unloaded. They allow us to really take control of the bundles. Handling heavy items quickly and efficiently is impressive to homeowners and their neighbors. Not cracking driveways with heavy trucks or blocking streets is a plus also. We put them on the roof when we finish tear-off and paper on a section then move on. After humping bundles for a number of years, a number of years ago, I seriously can't sing their praises enough. They're easy to maintain and train guys to use (minutes) and I believe they run a bit under 2K through ABC supply etc...

Hope this helps!
-DAVE


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Porta-Crane said:


> You might want to check out a new hoist at porta-crane.com The most important thing to remember is to work safely. Anything you rig up that is not made to do the job intended opens you to injury or property damage. Maintain a safe worksite, and good luck.


Yeah but that takes all the excitement out of the work, geez. :whistling:whistling

BTW we have a laddervator w/ 400 lb capacity, comes in handy occasionally. Main drawback is mobility is a ***** with them. They are a PIA to transport as well as when you have to relocate them during the job. Once set up though, they are very well-designed for their intended purpose.


----------



## investor (May 22, 2011)

nwksremodeler said:


> I am working myself into the situation of needing/wanting to add a portable shingle conveyor to my operation, any suggestions? I tried searching the internet, but didn't have much luck, besides the bigger models that mount on a delivery truck. By portable I want to throw it on the trailer go to the jobsite with a load of shingles and set it up and run the shingles to the roof. Not really sure what is out there so I'm not sure what I really want or what is available. I do know that I want something that runs on 110 volts, and it would be nice if it had some sort of switching that shut it off when a bundle got to the top and there was no one there to catch it. I am open to any suggestions, including specs, length, motors, and such. Thanks guys.


 I haved a patent pending product that and was desighn with safty in mind. It is portable. Uses 110 power. The operator of this product is on the roof, and the the loader-(helper) on the ground. It will lift up to two story high. NO LADDER NEEDED TO LIFT SHINGLES ANYMORE!!! It rotates 360 degrees, safe, multipurpose loading basket, lifts shingles, plywood, felt, tools, etc.
If you were to do a roof job with a steep pitch, Yuo do not need to walk down the pitch to grab the shingle with our product. My Invention will lift up and drop off materials on to the pitch with out the need to walk down the pitch to grab the shingles like those other products on the maket. I am planning to sell the Blue prints drawings for a fee, or start manufacturing the product for retail to contractors and to tool rental yards. I will appreciate any comments for marketing and development of my product. I have a proto-type and use it on a two story home and it worked like a charm. I had two helpers on the roof and the loader on the ground, and me as the operator on the roof.
AND THE PITCH? No problem.:clap::clap:


----------



## JWRoofing (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to get one of those ladder lifts a few years ago but my insurance agent said my rates would increase if I used one. Now I just have my supplier roof drop the shingles for me.


________
JW
JW Roofing


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

We have 2 ladder lifts that we would sell.

For us it is better just to pay for a roof top delivery.


----------

